# 97010 - heard that code



## michaelrcpc (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard that code 97010 has now been replaced by a G code?  A peer states that she was told that 97010 is no longer billable


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 11, 2009)

According to the 2010 CPT book, 97010 is still a valid code. Medicare sometimes requires a G code in place of a CPT code, but I have not seen anything yet on this particular code, but I could have missed it.


----------



## pammalou (Dec 12, 2009)

97014=G0283 and more and more companies are going to this code however, I have not heard that the 97010 has been replaced.  We bill this every day and have not seen one denial yet.  It is not payable by workers' compensation carriers however.


----------



## glgallup08 (Apr 28, 2020)

Medicare covers  97014 and 97010 ? isnt G0283  for wound therapy ?
97010  inclusive , can you bill


----------



## Mayzoo (Apr 28, 2020)

glgallup08 said:


> Medicare covers  97014 and 97010 ? isnt G0283  for wound therapy ?
> 97010  inclusive , can you bill



All the other posts in this thread are from 11 years ago, so I would not use any data from this now.  Refer to your books/coding software for current data.


----------

